# How About a High & Dry Mountain Ride



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yep, high in the mountains and Dry as all get-out...but it's a ride video...only 11 minutes long. From a ride we went on last Wednesday


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

NICE i like trails like that just not so dry lol.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutemike said:


> NICE i like trails like that just not so dry lol.


Yeah me too. We have had like ZERO rainfall this hole year here...bad dry everywhere. Not usualy like this...at least up there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What were those propane tanks for @ 4:57?


----------

